# Aloe Vera Juice



## 19676 (Jul 4, 2005)

Has anyone tried Aloe Vera juice? I noticed it at the drug store the other day and wonder if it helps with the D?


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi socrmom and welcome to the board







I have never tried the Aloe Vera, but a friend of mine who also has IBS-D absolutely swears by it. I saw a post here some time ago telling how much to take etc. I am waiting to speak with my physician before trying anything new.Good luck and take care!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would be careful with "juice"There are two parts of Aloe, the gel and the latex.Aloe latex is a stimulatory laxative and many juice preps have some, some have a lot. About the only way to know is buy it and taste it and if it is bitter, it has latex (the worse it tastes the more latex it has)If you want to use Aloe for D you need a gel-only prep, but they tend to be expensive. If the juice does not taste bitter it may be OK, but it is more of a #### shoot (ooooh that is a bad pun isn't it)K.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I use it all the time. You need to make sure it's inner leaf gel though (and it should state that on the bottle) otherwise it's a harsh laxative. I use Lifestreams Biogenic Aloe Vera and it's helped some. I wouldn't say it's a cure but I've found it pretty good. Hope this helps.


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi - I used to take molocure ( aloe capsules which had the harsh laxative ingredient removed during processing so that it contained only the aloe mucilagenous polysaccharide ). It did not cause diarrhea but didn't make much difference for me IBS-wise. But others swear by it. Good luck!


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

I also took the molocure which is the aloe vera "capsule", they swear by their product as a result of the effects of the alow vera plant. I felt no results at all and I took many, many, many pills for about 2 months....very expensive.


----------



## 23705 (Aug 24, 2005)

I bought a big tub of aloe vera gel (it cost me a bloody fortune!) and well, I just can't take it, the taste makes me gag. It taste's almost metallic. I've tried mixing it with orange juice, ribena, cranberry juice, but I just can't seem to mask the horrible flavour of it. Does anybody know of a drink that can? Thanks.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I was the same. Every time I tried to drink it it made me gag. In the end I gave up, bought some capsules, used them for a while then tried the juice again. It sounds weird but I take it like a shot. Down the hatch then line up a yummy chaser to have straight afterwards. There is also one available now that has manuka honey mixed into it and it actually tastes quite pleasant. Sorry other than those no ideas. Hope you go okay with it.


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

I was so sick today, when I started reading this I almost took a bite out of one of my aloe plants. Too bad there aren't "relaxation plants". Actually, there probably are, and they are illegal to eat.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

> quote:Actually, there probably are, and they are illegal to eat.


You are right... there are NATURAL plants that help ease pain and suffering. Legal? No. Profitable for the government? No. It can be grown in dirt. hmmm....


----------

